# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Vat 2" Ex Kontes Merah Putih

## Admin Forum

Teman KOI's,

Koi's mau menjual Vat 2" Ex Kontes Merah Putih..... sebanyak 25 pcs

Deskripsi :  - Vat diameter 2 mtr 
                - Tutup Jaring
                - Tas

Harga    : Rp. 1.300.000 / pc  ( tidak termasuk ongkos kirim )

Pembayaran :  *

BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441 - 1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Foto :











Silahkan bagi yang berminat..... 

nb: dikarenakan vat tidak berada di jakarta, jadi pengiriman ke jakarta akan dilakukan bersamaan

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agungmahendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Kirim sampai Jogja jadi totalnya brp ya om?

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

yah gak di jawab... hihihi... ya sudah, booking 1 ya ambil di jakarta.

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monang14

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Ongkir ke banyuwangi brp ya BU? Terima kasih sebelumnya

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Booked dulu 1 bu...

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Terima kasih maksud saya

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

diambil weekend bisa ngga bu admin?

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koismagazine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## srada jr

Alamat lengkap dimana bisa diambil di jakarta?masih available?

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

> Bu Rahma, inbox nya full tuh.. hehehe... nanti orang saya akan kontak ibu untuk pengambilannya, kemungkinan besok karena hari ini tidak terkejar. Thanks ya bu.



Selamat siang,

Ohhhh,,,nanti aku delete deh,,, sip Om nanti hubungi aku saja ya.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma



Oke Om,,,

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## esswargo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koismagazine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Buka thread nya terlambat. Wuuuuahhhh

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjokferry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Paramitha Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

